# GM Aero Train in 1/29 scale.



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I found this a long time ago, thought some of you may be interested in seeing his scratch built GM Aero Train in 1/29 scale.
GM Aero Train in 1/29


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Who is the builder? 
Looks great. 

Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember having this train in HO Scale. 

Never really my cup of tea, but cudos to the builder for the job he's done. 

Interesting is the trucks on the diesel. 

How many wheels were powered on the prototype? 

Was it a 6 wheel diesel or were there hidden wheels?


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Fascinating train, the GM Aero train. There is in fact a 1:1 train in the Green Bay, WI train museum. The Pennsy was running this train when Kathy and I were going together in the 1950's. One point of interest was that the cars were allegedly 40' long, as they were based on bus bodies. From what I've read the engine was capable of the design speeds they wanted, but the cars weren't!!!! Anyway, interesting train. Neat that someone built a 1:29 model of it.

Ed


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I believe the builder is Gary Mittner--he does fantastic work in 1:29, but a lot of it seems to have been taken [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Ah--look here: 

http://www.angelfire.com/film/prrpics/Scale-Models.html


----------

